# catfish guides?



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone knew where i could find a guide for some throphy cats. i've been looking on the net but can't find any for the ohio river. any advice or links would be great.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

no suggestions? i can't find anything on the internet please help.


----------



## killerb68 (Nov 15, 2005)

Try Dale Broughton from Dale's Guide Service.....I've never personally used him but I have one of his business cards from an outdoor show and read about him in an In Fisherman magazine....The number is (513)248-9032


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

do you happen to know the web site?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I know a great OH River guide that is coastguard certified and works his butt off to get you fish - PM sent


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

There was a guy named Josh Mullins guided the river. Fished against him in one of Doc Lange's tourny's a few years ago. Don't know if he still does it though


----------

